# wood supply near amarillo



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

full disclosure, I have no affiliation with Africa Exotic Lumber in any way shape or form.

I was driving along Hwy 287 north of Dumas the other day and saw a small sign plain sign by the road
"Africa Exotic Lumber". So I pulled in and talked with Peter Grobler, they primarily make furniture and trim. He imports directly from his brother in South Africa and while he speaks English really well, he has a very thick accent that can be sometimes hard to understand. He is very friendly and very knowledgeable. I rummaged in his scrap pile and pulled out Rhodesian Teak, Rosewood and Kiaat. I got about 25 bd ft for 40$
He said they will be increasing the selection later in 2011 to Ebony and others. It is a production shop not geared to individual customers so its cash/check only. On the whole I think I got some awesome pieces for basically a song.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I can't imagine how great it would be to have such a source close by!

Happy New Year!


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

If people really knew where Dumas was…they would understand how lucky you truly are -from a fellow West Texan.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

That price is ridiculously low for what you bought… great score!


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh I talked with Peter again today and he said that while he would be willing to pack a box full of scraps and ship it the heavy woods would be not a very good deal as they would fill a 70lb box pretty quick, but Kiaat on the other hand is fairly light. Because they are so new, his website is a bit rough but it gets the point across.

here is the website of them. http://africalumber.net/

yeah i couldn't believe when he qouted 40$ for the pile 

I didn't have cash so I ran into town just to get some !

His shop is right next to the railroad head so, he gets wood by the train car load. He said his last shipment was 60 tons!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the site. I like the look of the teak, lots of color to it.

Maybe my brother will be bringing back another truck from Texas and I can get him to haul a box or two back for me…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Being from Lubbock, I actually know where Dumas is.

Thanks for the information, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I know exactly where Dumas is, also. My daughter and her family lived there for as few years. Her and her husband were both school teachers in Dumas til they moved back to Amarillo. I'm also a native of Lubbock and went to Dumas several times, but not in years…..that is some seriously ugly country compared to where I live now….lol. ))


----------

